# Welches Forum?



## Obi_Wan (23. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich weiss zwar nicht wo dieser Beitrag hin soll aber ich versuchs hier einfach mal.

Und zwar ich suche ein Boardsystem das Kostenlos ist und wo man jedes Forum am besten mit nem eigenen Design ausstatten kann.

Zur Zeit besitze ich phpBB aber das ist ja auch nur beschränkt in seinen Funktionen. Ich wollte mir vielleicht wbb holen aber die neuste Version ist ja leider kostenpflichtig 

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Locke (23. Februar 2003)

Habs zwar selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber schau mal hier. Da sollte doch was brauchbares dabei sein.

Locke


----------



## Avariel (24. Februar 2003)

Wie wärs mit >>Rapidforum<< ?

Da kannst du deine eigenen Skins schreiben oder vorhandene anpassen.

Einziger Nachteil: Ein bisschen Werbung musst du ertragen. Es sei denn dein Forum ist dir 3 € wert, dann verschwindet die Werbung.


----------



## honeyboy (28. Februar 2003)

eindeutig...
WBB
das beste das ich kenn...ansonsten kann ich auch rapidforum empfehlen...


----------



## Patrick Kamin (28. Februar 2003)

*-*

Hat die aktuelle WBB Version immer noch um die 60 Queries oder wurde das mittlerweile verbessert?


----------



## MMC2002 (28. März 2003)

Also ich kann das Rapidforum nur empfehlen. Und das bißcen Werbung stört auch nicht sonderlich. Außerdem hat man eigentlich auch alle Einstellmöglichkeiten wie bei einem eigenen Board.


----------



## Jägermeister (28. März 2003)

Hi,

wie wärs mit PhpBB Klick mich!! 

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## PatrickD (4. April 2003)

Hi,

ich habe PBLang (http://pblang.drmartinus.de) im Einsatz.

- Funktioniert ohne MySQL auf Textdatei-Basis.
- Multilingual
- Guter Funktionsumfang
- Kostenlos
- Keine Werbung


----------



## Sebastianus (4. April 2003)

@Jägermeister: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


> Zur Zeit besitze ich phpBB aber das ist ja auch nur beschränkt in seinen Funktionen.



Wobei ich ich frage, was man bei phpBB wirklich so vermisst??? Man kann doch einiges selber anpassen!


----------

